# Sad day...LFS closed



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

So I found out earlier today that our LFS closed. I know most LFS's aren't great, but this one was pretty good. IT was kinda dirty, but he had a good selection and knew what he was doing with cichlids. Also, I could order anything I wanted in almost any size AND he would take back what I didn't want. Not sure what I'm going to do for fish now. Looks liek I'll be ordering online again...*cringe!*


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

chinds78 said:


> So I found out earlier today that our LFS closed.


Sad news!



chinds78 said:


> Not sure what I'm going to do for fish now.


That's easy, you are going to join the Madison Area Aquatic Hobbyists. I get most of my fish from fellow club members, and couldn't be happier!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

fmueller said:


> That's easy said:
> 
> 
> > Madison Area Aquatic Hobbyists[/URL]. I get most of my fish from fellow club members, and couldn't be happier!
> ...


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

How about hitching a ride with somebody? They have an online forum. Have you posted there? I bet there are other folks from Patteville going to the meetings. If you posted in the online forum something like: "can't drive, but would love to attend MAAH meetings. can I hitch a ride from Platteville?", I'd be very surprised if you don't get responses!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

fmueller said:


> How about hitching a ride with somebody? They have an online forum. Have you posted there? I bet there are other folks from Patteville going to the meetings. If you posted in the online forum something like: "can't drive, but would love to attend MAAH meetings. can I hitch a ride from Platteville?", I'd be very surprised if you don't get responses!


That's a pretty good idea! I will give it a shot!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

You meet the nicest people at local fish club meetings! At least that has been my experience :thumb:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

That really seem to be the pattern all over. The pet stores that really have what we need and know something are falling by the waist side. What puzzles me is that the lousy stores seem to remain. Is it mismanagement, online retailers or a combination of both that is driving them under.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

smitty said:


> That really seem to be the pattern all over. The pet stores that really have what we need and know something are falling by the waist side. What puzzles me is that the lousy stores seem to remain. Is it mismanagement, online retailers or a combination of both that is driving them under.


That very well could be the case. I don't like ordering online because its so expensive and you never know what your fish are going to look like. I got my Red Zebras online and they have been pretty good, but I did lose two within a couple weeks.

Not to sound old here, but when I was a kid we had THREE fish stores in my town not including walmart (why would you?) and now I don't think theres anything there besides walmart. I didn't grow up in that big of a town either.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Ironically in the North Orlando area we have about 5 or 6 fresh water stores and a few saltwater stores, yet no aquarium society..


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

I was lucky enough to move last year within about 2 miles of a store where the owner actually bred cichlids at the store. He had something like 30 species, was full of knowledge about fish, and helped me set up my first african cichlid tank..
I drove by there last week and the store was empty with a sign on the front that said "for lease". I was completely heartbroken. I wish I would have gotten his cell number. He was so passionate and I know that he is still breeding them somewhere.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

We've lost 2 longtime lfs here in the last year or 2. It's the same for most small local businesses. The recession combined with strong competition from big box (petsmart/petco) and online retailers, it's very difficult to stay in business if you're and independent lfs right now.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

AulonoKarl said:


> I was lucky enough to move last year within about 2 miles of a store where the owner actually bred cichlids at the store. He had something like 30 species, was full of knowledge about fish, and helped me set up my first african cichlid tank..
> I drove by there last week and the store was empty with a sign on the front that said "for lease". I was completely heartbroken. I wish I would have gotten his cell number. He was so passionate and I know that he is still breeding them somewhere.


That's just sad!


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

jh82 said:


> We've lost 2 longtime lfs here in the last year or 2. It's the same for most small local businesses. The recession combined with strong competition from big box (petsmart/petco) and online retailers, it's very difficult to stay in business if you're and independent lfs right now.


I don't really care for the big box stores. They're ok for supplies i guess, especially $1/gallon sales, but that's about it. The indie stores were much better!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Another thing you could do is make a road trip and go to one of the Milwaukee or Iowa Swaps or auctions. They are probably already done for the summer but the season starts back up again in the fall. Maybe you could find some other hobbyists in your area in the same boat as you and make it a group trip. Here are some websites for more information:

www.milwaukeeaquariumsociety.com
www.qcfishkeepers.com

The sad fact is that the aquarium hobby as a whole has been declining for the last quarter century. Fewer and fewer kids and adults are getting into fish and without the customer base to sustain them the LFS is not able to survive. Stores that do manage to get by need to do so by focusing more on dog and cat products or revenue streams such as service and maintenance. Add in competition from online retailers and that makes it a really tough situation for a small LFS, especially outside the more urban areas.

Aquarium societies and the swaps will become the next "LFS" as that will be where hobbyists congregate and exchange fish and products. Online will continue to be the major source for dry goods. Fish will always be a challenge for online because of the freight charges. That is the one area that the LFS has the advantage in.

Andy


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Narwhal72 said:


> Another thing you could do is make a road trip and go to one of the Milwaukee or Iowa Swaps or auctions. They are probably already done for the summer but the season starts back up again in the fall. Maybe you could find some other hobbyists in your area in the same boat as you and make it a group trip. Here are some websites for more information:
> 
> http://www.milwaukeeaquariumsociety.com
> http://www.qcfishkeepers.com
> ...


Thanks I will look into those clubs.

I don't understand why ppl would rather order online than buy from a good LFS. I realize that the online stores do have more selection, but it comes at a price! I'd much rather pay a few more dollars a fish and forgo the shipping process...at least on my end.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think the problem is that the retailers break even or lose money on livestock and make money on the dry goods. However, the dry goods are usually 30% cheaper online. It's a dilema for the hobbyist.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

mambee said:


> I think the problem is that the retailers break even or lose money on livestock and make money on the dry goods. However, the dry goods are usually 30% cheaper online. It's a dilema for the hobbyist.


I think you're right.


----------



## Taratron (Mar 17, 2004)

Our best LFS in the city was Pets Inc, and not only could they get you anything, they bought all they could from local breeders. I sold them a ton of cherry shrimp, assassin snails, plecos and snakes, and they went under last December. It was one merry fing Xmas, I tell you what.

But fear not, a new lfs has opened, claiming to be the New Pets Inc, or rather Pets Inc Part 2. Opened almost 20 miles away at a quarter size with less than half the selection. Then again it's only been open a few weeks, but it's over 50 miles one day for me to drive there, and first impressions count: they wanted me to hold on to stock for months while they were 'close to opening.' I ended up giving away over 100 mice I had saved for them because the cost of feeding was insane, and the other animals I had set aside for them I simply sold myself.

Pets Inc was the only store anywhere who sold live black worms too.


----------



## Mostlydave (Apr 2, 2012)

chinds78 said:


> Narwhal72 said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing you could do is make a road trip and go to one of the Milwaukee or Iowa Swaps or auctions. They are probably already done for the summer but the season starts back up again in the fall. Maybe you could find some other hobbyists in your area in the same boat as you and make it a group trip. Here are some websites for more information:
> ...


I'm looking for German Blue Rams, my lfs does not carry them won't order anything in. I think a lot of the time its not a matter of not wanting to buy locally but not being able to. I'll end up ordering my GBR online and paying $15 shipping. I'd love to have somewhere local but I'm in a rural area and it's actually cheaper for me to pay $15 then to drive for hours and pay for gas.

I don't understand why anyone would buy anything from petco/petsmart except the dollar per gallon sale. I do have a petco here and the prices of everything in store are about %50 higher than there own website or anywhere else. With amazon prime it's almost always cheaper to buy dry goods online.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm in the same boat, dry good are always cheaper online and fish with shipping online are cheaper than most the fish stores around here. Luckily the one that has reasonable prices also has quality fish, unfortunately my taste for fish seem to be on the rare side so nobody ever has them.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Mostlydave said:


> chinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > Narwhal72 said:
> ...


I ALWAYS buy equipment and dry goods online. SO much cheaper than in the stores. My only experience ordering fish wasn't very god, but I'm going to try it again. Gotta order some new fihs when I get my 75G set up.


----------



## NickosW (Jun 28, 2012)

Went to one of my LFS yesterday, and it had a big sign on saying that it was closing down. 50% off storewide for the next month (only open for Sat and Sun for the rest of July then it's closed).

Gonna go buy up a storm!! They've got a pretty sweet selection of expensive fish, including frontosa's and duboisi.. just hope they haven't jacked their prices or someone hasn't bought them all already!


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

get in there and negotiate a way to reserve them by maybe paying between normal and close out price. Say you just don't have room yet but you want them


----------

